# New Slash (and Fergie) video...



## fretboard

Couldn't tell you the last time I watched a "music video" - but I did find a way to get through this one. Might have had something to do with the quick link title.

SLASH & FERGIE STAR IN 'BEAUTIFUL DANGEROUS'- WATCH THE RAUNCH-FEST HERE!! - Roadrunner Records UK


----------



## Jim DaddyO

ummm, ya...wow


----------



## bagpipe

Man, that was .... ummm .... crap.


----------



## Prosonic

Slash is selling energy drink now? Weak.


----------



## cheezyridr

i love slash's "new" album. it's far better than anything he released since appetite. and that includes revolver. fergie actually suprised me with the quality of her contribution. i had no idea she could go there. i totally get the video, but i have to wonder when she'll wake up and realize she's not hot, or even sexy? mebbe it's just me, but she doesn't _*float my boat*_.


----------



## Diablo

cheezyridr said:


> i love slash's "new" album. it's far better than anything he released since appetite. and that includes revolver. fergie actually suprised me with the quality of her contribution. i had no idea she could go there. i totally get the video, but i have to wonder when she'll wake up and realize she's not hot, or even sexy? mebbe it's just me, but she doesn't _*float my boat*_.


Ya, she's a hard one to pin down. Some times I see her and she looks pretty good, most other times she looks like a junkie- not hot.


----------



## Bevo

I don't think she is all that hot but has an amazing rock and roll voice.
The video was interesting showing her good side LOL!!


----------



## al3d

Fergie..not hot!...god damn, LOL. come one guys..great Assets.....great voice, cute as hell...

we ARE talking about the same Fergie right?...


----------



## Diablo

al3d said:


> Fergie..not hot!...god damn, LOL. come one guys..great Assets.....great voice, cute as hell...
> 
> we ARE talking about the same Fergie right?...


Oh you're a fan of the airbrush I guess!  
As I said sometimes she looks good, sometimes she doesnt. I've seen her enough times on TMZ looking pretty worn out to not be impressed.


----------



## nutter

i dunno, she's hot enough for me


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I'm too old for it to be proper to think she is hot. Was that a hot flash????


----------



## Rugburn

nutter said:


> i dunno, she's hot enough for me


I laughed out loud when I read this. Thanks

Shawn.


----------



## al3d

Diablo said:


> Oh you're a fan of the airbrush I guess!
> As I said sometimes she looks good, sometimes she doesnt. I've seen her enough times on TMZ looking pretty worn out to not be impressed.


OH..i know airbrush....now it's called Photoshop..LOL.. i did that for magazine for a LONG time, but you still need a freaking good base for it..


----------



## Bevo

She does have her moments i give her that, i always thought she had a great belly then I seen her sideways..maybe it was just a fat day?
One of the problems with the Plasma and super HD TV's is you get to see everything, lots covering up that girl.

I was shocked when i seen Christina Agular, her face was an inch thick!

For me her talent exceeds her looks, she knows how to rock more than the Black Eyed Pea's will ever know.
She really should do her own music, she has the talent and respect from lots of people.


----------

